# Serious question



## ezdayman (Jan 7, 2014)

So safeguard said we did a wint, damaged in floor heating? home was wint prior and said it didnt hold, i put in report it didnt hold.. s/g claims since i was last there im at fault, now never herad anything more tell i got a 13k charge back.. so if they were going to blame me.. why didnt they go threw my ins. I called my E and O and they said they cant do anything cause s/g didnt put a claim in and all work is all done so no way to see the old damage.. Is there any legal stuff i can do..

s/g and there bull **** charge backs..


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

If you have it in writing that the winterization didn't hold pressure then you have something to hang your hat on. It is likely that they are going after you because the previous sub is no longer with them and that leaves you as next in line. They will try to get their money back any way they can, and they count on you being a soft target. Your going to have to push hard on this one before you see anything happen.


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*File a claim yourself.*

Let them fight it out. Unfortunately, you likely have one of SG's "approved carriers" so who knows how that works. There is no doubt you would prevail in a court case under normal circumstances, where your insurance company was behind you, but this arrangement SG has with the insurance companies is just insane. You need to get this in front of a judge somehow. They are trying to sidestep any legal process by attempting to settle it unilaterally with a large charge-back rather than a claim. Get your lawyer on it ASAP. This cozy arrangement/conflict of interest SG has going is the main reason I will not work for them. The whole thing just smells bad, and is such an obvious conflict of interest, it's hard to believe it's even legal. If you still have a general liability policy from a carrier of your own, talk to them.


----------



## ezdayman (Jan 7, 2014)

so the fact that i was never allowed to go there or take photos, or see the damages how is that legal.. just cause i was there and i put dry heat.. yes i put dry cause there is in floor heating and domsitc also.. but safeguard doesnt allow multi units. so i only claimed one. the heat was on, but the heat went out and froze the in floor heating.. but the fact i wasnt allowed any info has to be worng?


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

I'm assuming this charge back is coming by not paying for services rendered at other properties. If that is the case, start liening those properties. Push this to the point of insurance carrier vs. insurance carrier and let them fight it out.

For the rest of the posters and lurkers reading this. Pay close attention as it *will *happen to you when you finally decide to leave this god forsaken industry. There have been numerous posts about "how" to leave. This is the reason why those posts were made........


----------



## ezdayman (Jan 7, 2014)

*Brad*

Brad
Yup my wife said leave months ago i kept dragging my feet and now they are doing this.. a vendor with all the highest scores held a 4.0 bso for years and now im being hit with bs cleaning, and everything else.. Palmer is a douche.. I hope i never see that F**ker I remember i went to talk to him in vegas and his Olympic Gold medal wife "google it" was standing next to him and he blew me off like i was bum asking for change. Maybe thats why another vendor called him a name and was "fired" the next day.

Have to love charge backs.. cause its off.. i cant invoce for a yard of trash for a newspaper or phone book but cause its a chage back these other idoit vendors can lol..:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbsup:


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

if it didn't hold pressure, then there is no way to completely blow the lines. If you missed something, then you may be in a fix. But, if you did everything you could, then fight it, don't take no for an answer. All the way to liens and arbitration.


----------



## ezdayman (Jan 7, 2014)

*sold*

the home is already sold, the home was sold then i was slapped the bill after.. You see what they did there! so nothing you can really lein on i dont think.


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

they still owe you money on other properties? they take their charge backs from any property they owe you money on...just sayin'.


----------



## idaho (Oct 20, 2012)

first thing would be get a lawyer, im not sure how that would work for me if I got hit with a 13k chargeback. I would be desperately in money troubles and couldn't afford a lawyer.

maybe file small claims on the fanny brokers ... it wont work as far as money but im sure those brokers would make a stink somewhere.. cause I would be totally thinking outside the box to salvage as much money as I could

and I wouldn't take it like a b*tch and making smile icons on a bulletin board.

good luck to you... we all pay our insurance bill for a reason I am sure the proper lawyer can sue your insurance company ... but those are things your only going to get correct answer from those that are professionals in that field


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

Seems like something is missing. Did you place a bid to address the existing issues?


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

ezdayman said:


> . just cause i was there and i put dry heat.. yes i put dry cause there is in floor heating and domsitc also.. but safeguard doesnt allow multi units. so i only claimed one. the heat was on, but the heat went out and froze the in floor heating.. but the fact i wasnt allowed any info has to be worng?


With nationals, I never advocate using your phone only for resolving matters on site. There is a place for comments at the end of the work order. That is where you can explain the multiple systems in the house. Put it in caps, upload additional photos of the system, anything that leaves a documented trail. If you walk out of a property with a live and still operating system, you are leaving yourself out to dry.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Your story just reminded me of a crew that did an apartment winterization (boilers) for Safeguard years ago and did not complete the shut down properly. They were hit with a 20k chargeback, however they were given the choice between an insurance claim or writing a check. and they were a long time sub that handled a lot of territory. They wrote a check and continued to work for Safeguard. I heard that directly and in person from one of their QC guys at a regional get together. This stuff has been going on for a long time. Where do you think regionals learned it from?


----------



## Framer1901 (Nov 2, 2013)

This is one of the reasons this industry is so risky. You are guilty until proven innocent and your wallet is in their pocket. I know of no other industry that acts in this way.

Just saying worst case here - you totally screwed up. The right way to handle this would be to notify you and you notify your insurance company. In MI, you can't just call someones insurance and file a claim against them without notice.

The liability you face on any wint is crazy. Anyone can enter that house after you have left but you are the lucky ticket holder.

Everyone in this business - look at your account receivables - you better realize that all that money could go poof and you have ZERO control.


----------

